# Who's Gonna be in Salisbury Maryland April 18 & 19



## LarryWolfe (Mar 20, 2008)

Finney and I will be cooking under a new team name this year, "Iron Pig BBQ"!  If you're going to be in Salisbury look for us, stop in to say hi and have a cold beverage with us!!

Look for the banner.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I threw my name in for judging, but was told they are full up....was put on standby.
 I think I will come down just for giggles and check out your happening banner (and beer).


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice logo and banner.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Larry, glad you didn't do cartoon pigs on the banner/logo.   :roll: 

What's with that???  You tell me not to do cartoon animals on a logo and then you do this????   

I know, it was Finney's idea huh?  :roll:


----------



## Finney (Mar 20, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, glad you didn't do cartoon pigs on the banner/logo.   :roll:
> 
> What's with that???  You tell me not to do cartoon animals on a logo and then you do this????
> 
> I know, it was Finney's idea huh?  :roll:



Don't blame Larry... It was my idea.  I sent him an email and said, "Here's our new banner", "What you think?".  I did make sure that they were NOT happy cartoon pigs though............. LOL


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Banner looks way cool guys.  8) 
Good luck and drink a few for me.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 20, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case, looks great Finney!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 20, 2008)

Excellent Banner Boys!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 21, 2008)

I think at least the Head Pig should have had a cigar hanging out his mouth, but PC Finney is against all tobacco products!  :roll:


----------



## Finney (Mar 21, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I think at least *the Head Pig should have had a cigar hanging out his mouth*, but PC Finney is against all tobacco products!  :roll:



See.... that's just stupid.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 21, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney and I will be cooking under a new team name this year, "Iron Pig BBQ"!  If you're going to be in Salisbury look for us, stop in to say hi and have a cold beverage with us!!
> 
> Look for the banner.



Looks great guys, but where's the link to wolferub.com?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Link might be on the back of the banner.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 21, 2008)

love the Banner


----------



## cleglue (Mar 21, 2008)

The banner looks great.


----------



## Finney (Mar 21, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Looks great guys, but where's the link to wolferub.com?



Don't worry... The Wolfe Rub Banner will be flying also.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 21, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Finney will be incognito wearing the Wolfe Rub Thong!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 21, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Finney will be incognito wearing the Wolfe Rub Thong! [/quote:2draaniy]

Thats just plain old wrong!


----------



## Finney (Mar 22, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3vsghwyr]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Finney will be incognito wearing the Wolfe Rub Thong! [/quote:3vsghwyr]

Thats just plain old wrong![/quote:3vsghwyr]

But "I'm too sexy for my clothes, too sexy for my clothes".   LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 22, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats just plain old wrong![/quote:3dtyv8xt]

But "I'm too sexy for my clothes, too sexy for my clothes".   LOL[/quote:3dtyv8xt]

And it keeps getting worse!


----------



## WildFireEric (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool banner, but the idea of a pig with a cleaver scares me.

Larry, are you changing your name to Masaharu Wolfe?


----------



## Unity (Mar 27, 2008)

So, back to Larry's question, who else is going? 

--John
(Jody and I might pop over again to say hi -- it's only 150 miles.)


----------



## Finney (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll be there......  :roll:    LOL


----------



## Finney (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm still gonna be there.  :roll:


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> I'm still gonna be there.  :roll:


They ain't skert me away yet.


----------



## Unity (Apr 10, 2008)

I guess when we get there we'll just look for a mob of Finneys. (And Larry.)

Where are BTGG and Gary? And Brian J?   

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> I guess when we get there we'll just look for a mob of Finneys. (And Larry.)
> 
> Where are BTGG and Gary? And Brian J?
> 
> --John


The Finney mob skert them away


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 10, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":35fkr0dt]Finney and I will be cooking under a new team name this year, "Iron Pig BBQ"!  If you're going to be in Salisbury look for us, stop in to say hi and have a cold beverage with us!!
> 
> Look for the banner.



Looks great guys, but *where's the link to wolferub.com*?  [/quote:35fkr0dt]

It's on a big sign plastered on the back of Larry's truck...where the Hell you been anyway, try to keep up.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah where has Brian J. been??  Brian where are you?????


----------

